# Sony Now Partially Refunding Early Vita Owners for "Deceptive" Marketing



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2014)

It wasn't supposed to be like this, Vita. It wasn't supposed to be like this at all!



> The Federal Trade Commission, a US-based government agency, has found Sony guilty of "deceptive acts or practices" in regards to its advertising of the Vita at launch, and now it must pay back to all those who purchased the handheld before 1st June 2012.


Eurogamer

So, what exactly drew the FTC's ire?

Implicit promises of crossplay support with all PS3 titles when it only worked with certain, specific games
Misrepresentation of the concept of "cross saves" and its application in games
Misrepresentation of the 3G Vita's multiplayer functionality
Deceptive ads disguised as non-affiliated Tweets
Those who qualify will receive $25 in refund or $50 as credit. Sony is supposed to email owners soon about how they can get their money.

The Vita's had nothing but turmoil during its short life so far. From a rocky launch to continued poor sales and an extremely limited game library, it's just been one thing after another for the little handheld that couldn't. It's been so dwarfed by the 3DS' performance, we might as well call it the Danny DeVita at this point.

One can only hope that Sony's execs have enough PS4 dosh to wipe away all their tears.

Well, uh... bet you guys regret not buying a Vita at launch now, right? Right?

Guys?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 26, 2014)

Sony: "Please just buy a memory card. Please just buy a memory card and give us our money back immediately after we give it to you."


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sooo... Anyone bought one early?


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Nov 26, 2014)

Was looking to import a white vita slim from Japan, the more I look into it the more I question if it's a good decision.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 26, 2014)

in a 4th month period, wont be much
maybe the ftc can force the companies selling completely broken games at launch to give a partial refund too?
or companies that sell you an incomplete game and release the rest as paid dlc?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 26, 2014)

The Vita is just not having a good time.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 26, 2014)

Well I wasn't decepted.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 26, 2014)

like anyone still has their receipt. thats going to be the thing they'll ask for to make sure you really bought it prior to that date, right?

also, 25$ seem like quite little money considering those were some key selling points for the console.


----------



## Kayot (Nov 26, 2014)

It's a bad decision. The PS3 security was crazy good and it took a massive mistake to break it. Then it was patched so well that anyone on original firmware 3.56+ (minus flashers and pre-steps) is restricted to ODEs. I can only guess at the impenetrable security on the Vita and PS4. At this point I'll call the systems unhackable and therefore a bad investment.

I bought a Zelda Edition 3DS back when firmware 2.1.0-U was default with the knowledge that it would be hacked. I felt secure purchasing a few great games since in the next few years I'd have the whole library and I could possibly dump my saves too. I have a gateway on the way and purchased a game to bump my firmware to 4.3.

With the Vita, that isn't going to happen. The system is bullet proof. Sure I want Disgaea 3 and 4, but I really don't care for the other titles. The best ones don't leave Japan and I don't know Japanese.

It really sucks too. Watching how Sony handled the PS3 hack (police raids, arrests, threats, etc) really put their company into perspective. No one wants to bring the Sony heat on themselves and I can respect that.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 26, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> in a 4th month period, wont be much
> maybe the ftc can force the companies selling completely broken games at launch to give a partial refund too?
> or companies that sell you an incomplete game and release the rest as paid dlc?


 
So much this. I think selling broken games at launch is a MUCH bigger issue than a somewhat, probably unintentionally misrepresented handheld that, at the very least, actually functions.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 26, 2014)

Kayot said:


> It's a bad decision. The PS3 security was crazy good and it took a massive mistake to break it. Then it was patched so well that anyone on original firmware 3.56+ (minus flashers and pre-steps) is restricted to ODEs. I can only guess at the impenetrable security on the Vita and PS4. At this point I'll call the systems unhackable and therefore a bad investment.
> 
> I bought a Zelda Edition 3DS back when firmware 2.1.0-U was default with the knowledge that it would be hacked. I felt secure purchasing a few great games since in the next few years I'd have the whole library and I could possibly dump my saves too. I have a gateway on the way and purchased a game to bump my firmware to 4.3.
> 
> ...


 

so i guess you're playing ye olde 'if it was hacked everyone would buy one and also buy millions of games'  card? that thing just never gets old, does it?


----------



## Arras (Nov 26, 2014)

Kayot said:


> It's a bad decision. The PS3 security was crazy good and it took a massive mistake to break it. Then it was patched so well that anyone on original firmware 3.56+ (minus flashers and pre-steps) is restricted to ODEs. I can only guess at the impenetrable security on the Vita and PS4. At this point I'll call the systems unhackable and therefore a bad investment.
> 
> I bought a Zelda Edition 3DS back when firmware 2.1.0-U was default with the knowledge that it would be hacked. I felt secure purchasing a few great games since in the next few years I'd have the whole library and I could possibly dump my saves too. I have a gateway on the way and purchased a game to bump my firmware to 4.3.
> 
> ...


 
What if you (like most people) don't care about hacks though?


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2014)

Implicit promises of gaems when there were none
  




Gahars said:


> Misrepresentation of the 3G Vita's multiplayer functionality


Did they claim multiplayer would be possible via 3G?


----------



## Aaron Chmielowiec (Nov 26, 2014)

The more I see news like this the more I think the Vita will continue on its merry way in Japan and just stop existing in the rest of the world. It's getting dwarfed by the 3DS here, too, but at least there are regular new games, the PS Plus deals are great (very great at times), and there is local support for it. Oh well, I don't regret buying a Vita, but if I lived in the west I'm sure I'd feel different. Mind you, I collect handheld consoles so it's all good no matter what happens.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't understand. Isn't it normal that commercial talks are bullshit and lies nowadays? Especially an "implicit promise" is a tough thing, as that applies to pretty much anything (just try watching commercials for stuff you already have. They usually have implicit promises of having a better life, a better body and/or better social relationships). I know promises of 'feelings' are harder to prove wrong than technical aspects, but it's a thin dividing line. Besides...does this mean we can blame nintendo as well for their "implicit promise" of third party support? 

And another thing...I know the total number of games isn't saying everything, but 812 isn't exactly a small number (heck...the 3DS has 209 games less, if wikipedia is a reliable source). So that "extremely limited game library"...I have to disagree for now.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 26, 2014)

Giving $25 refunds to early Vita owners?
So they're out what, like $200 max?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 26, 2014)

Partial refund? Errm sure, why not?


----------



## Apex (Nov 26, 2014)

Bought one day one in Japan. Doubt I'll get the same treatment.

That being said, I wouldn't take them up on it anyways. I like Sony, the last thing I wanna do is kick them while they're down, then there really WON'T be a point to owning a Vita.


----------



## Reecey (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah I did from Amazon.co.uk. So what do I do? Is this offer only for USA owners or does it include UK owners?:-

ORDER PLACED​21 February 2012​TOTAL​£212.02 ​​Edit: Got my full receipt online, I'm just wondering if this is only for USA customers, mentions nothing about UK or Euro.​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 26, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> like anyone still has their receipt. thats going to be the thing they'll ask for to make sure you really bought it prior to that date, right?
> 
> also, 25$ seem like quite little money considering those were some key selling points for the console.


 
If bought online, then yes.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh Vita, you remind me of 3DS.


----------



## BvanBart (Nov 26, 2014)

Bought mine on launch. Never had doubts about it . Uncharted, Killzone, PS4 remote play... I really love the vita!


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 26, 2014)

I got mine on day one, and yes, it is a fucking boring video game unless you like weeaboo games, but I still dream about the day when a clever soul will hack it and allow us to play android on it...

(ok ok, I know, it will never happens)


----------



## TwinkleSparkles (Nov 26, 2014)

One of the suckers paid $525 to import a Japan region PS Vita when it was not released in North America. I got a nice cut of $16 of that sale because said sucker bought it by clicking my affiliation link on a signature at another website.

Yay consumerism!


----------



## Aaron Chmielowiec (Nov 26, 2014)

Why would someone do that? Reminds me of the guy buying FF9 when it was released in Japan and then complaining it was all in Japanese.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 26, 2014)

So its sort of a good thing then, for Sony, that not many people own a Vita... right?


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 26, 2014)

So this refund applies to all early Vita owners in any country?
I got it a week or two after launch i think, i wasn't disappointed but i did think i could remote play with the PS3.
I had fun with it, i never had or played a PSP so i played a lot of that library and Uncharted wasn't bad at launch.
There are some great games on the Vita library too but yeah very limited at this point.
This console introduced me and hooked me to Metal Gear Solid series and i was able to play most of that series, it was one of the best handheld experience i ever had.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 26, 2014)

tatumanu said:


> So this refund applies to all early Vita owners in any country?
> I got it a week or two after launch i think, i wasn't disappointed but i did think i could remote play with the PS3.
> I had fun with it, i never had or played a PSP so i played a lot of that library and Uncharted wasn't bad at launch.
> There are some great games on the Vita library too but yeah very limited at this point.
> This console introduced me and hooked me to Metal Gear Solid series and i was able to play most of that series, it was one of the best handheld experience i ever had.


 
Playing PSP games on an OLED screen and two analogue sticks must be pretty nice. Power Stone is probably just as much of a clustermess on the Vita screen as it was on the PSP (hard to tell what the hell was going on).


----------



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> Did they claim multiplayer would be possible via 3G?


 


			
				Eurogamer said:
			
		

> Finally, early Vita ads strongly hinted that you'd be able to play live multiplayer matches if you splurged on the 3G model and subscribed to AT&T's Mobile Broadband Network. As it turned out, this was limited to asynchronous or turn-based gaming.


 
TL;DR: Basically.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow...
Sony sure is screwing up big time.

And people attack Nintendo just for the poor (not so much now with Smash) sales of the Wii U?
Heck, Sony attacks Nintendo DIRECTLY claiming that their Vita is the shit and stuff, now this.

LOL.
Karma Sony, that's what you get for being a wise-ass.


----------



## migles (Nov 26, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> maybe the ftc can force the companies selling completely broken games at launch to give a partial refund too?
> or companies that sell you an incomplete game and release the rest as paid dlc?


 
your reasons (broken game, or game sold in parts with abusing dlc) vs the "Deceptive ads disguised as non-affiliated Tweets" complaint

which one is worse?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 26, 2014)

I think I miss the cut off by a couple of days but I forgot. We'll see, it'd be nice to get a free couple of bucks though.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I bought a Vita sometime before the FTC date, so some extra money would be nice.

And if I do get it, as ND mentioned I'm totally gonna buy a bigger Memory card cuz contrary to Nin10yearolds the Vita has gaemz ;O;


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 26, 2014)

Why do they keep on going back to the Vita it's like this poor fella:


----------



## Kayot (Nov 26, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> so i guess you're playing ye olde 'if it was hacked everyone would buy one and also buy millions of games' card? that thing just never gets old, does it?


 
I'm saying that if it was hacked *I* would buy it now to catch up. I would then retire my PSP and PSPgo to storage and start using my emulators on the vita instead.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 26, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Wow...
> Sony sure is screwing up big time.
> 
> And people attack Nintendo just for the poor (not so much now with Smash) sales of the Wii U?
> ...


 

The Vita is still 10x better than the 3DS. Funny enough the Vita has way more fun titles than the 3DS, the only reason the 3DS started doing good is because Nintendo had to SLASH the price. No one seems to remember that the first year or so for the 3DS it was basically a complete failure until Nintendo decided to butcher the price and likely start taking losses per sale just to get them out the door.

and I don't recall any Sony slander articles unless you wanna pull some up i'll call Nintenyearold bullshit fanboyism on that one.

Nintendo fanboys sure love shitting all over the place. You guys really need to be potty trained.


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 26, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> so i guess you're playing ye olde 'if it was hacked everyone would buy one and also buy millions of games' card? that thing just never gets old, does it?


 

While it's definitely true for *everyone*, there are certainly people like me who basically avoid systems that aren't hacked/open.  I mean, what's the point of buying a new system that you can't be made to run your own code when there's plenty of other systems that can run your own code (or someone else's that you can tweak*)?  Exclusive games?  Well, there's plenty of those on plenty of platforms and honestly I've already got way too long of a list of games to play from bundle sales to even worry myself about exclusive games as a rule of thumb--even for game series I really like.

Obviously, YMMV.  And because I'm such a cheapskate, I tend to buy used hardware and games which mean the makers/developers aren't going to directly see a dime**.  So, in the end, it's all perhaps a wash for them regardless.  I mean, I only recently bought a Nintendo DS Lite.

* Not that I or most people are liable to tweak most things, but someone often does.  And then we end up with a decent media player or a port of a *nix game you like or whatever.  So, again, another shout out for the GCW0 which is really awesome and has a good many *nix game ports. 

** Indirectly, more used games can mean more disposable income for gamers who buy new games to buy new games, although that doesn't work out much consider the low payout on used games usually.  Regardless, I don't support the notion of makers/developers getting any sort of "cut" of sales just because Gamestop has cornered the market.  I mean, if they really want a cut?  Just enter the market and offer better rates than the competition.  It wouldn't be hard given how bad Gamestop and Amazon are.  But, yea, I can see that eating into their bottom line much more and so they'd rather just complain as if Gamestop were actually reasonable they'd be mostly okay with it... *sigh*


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 26, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> The Vita is still OPINION . Funny enough the Vita has way OPINION, the only reason the 3DS started doing good is because PERSONAL THEORY. No one seems to remember that the first year or so for the 3DS it was OPINION until Nintendo decided to butcher the price and likely start taking losses per sale just to get them out the door.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> The Vita is still 10x better than the 3DS. Funny enough the Vita has way more fun titles than the 3DS, the only reason the 3DS started doing good is because Nintendo had to SLASH the price. No one seems to remember that the first year or so for the 3DS it was basically a complete failure until Nintendo decided to butcher the price and likely start taking losses per sale just to get them out the door.
> 
> and I don't recall any Sony slander articles unless you wanna pull some up i'll call Nintenyearold bullshit fanboyism on that one.
> 
> Nintendo fanboys sure love shitting all over the place. You guys really need to be potty trained.


 
Of course it is, in your opinion.

I love me some Mario 2D/3D and this I can't get on PlayStation.

Sony had Crash Bandicoot on PS1 and instead of keeping it as their mascot they let Activision fuck around with it. Same goes for Spyro the Dragon.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Nov 26, 2014)

This is hilarious and awesome at the same time XD. Sony got PWNED


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 26, 2014)

The Vita really has been an unadulterated abortion here. That much is true. Even where I work, I could find more people owning a 3DS or even a PSP as opposed to the ONE GUY with a Vita, and not even a 3G+wifi vita at that.

The promises of an LTE-enabled Vita were obviously vaporware, along with any inherent TV-out support. That "playstation TV" doesn't count, as to my understanding it is incompatible with any games that do happen to use the touch functionality in any way, let alone any other differences compared to playing with a controller.

Being perfectly blunt, the only reason I even had any interest in a PSP at all was for all the cool shit people could do with one via homebrew, and thus I never picked one up while it was actively supported because Sony kept going out of its way to try and block everything. Its native games didn't even factory in until _after_ I managed to pick one up cheap enough.

I do want _Touch My Katamari_, but that's about the only for-vita game I know of that I actually want to play. Everything else just seems like more generic brown FPS and scaled down rehashes of stuff I already have (and/or played) on my existing consoles. Finally, the severe amount of misfortune I've had with just about any electronics from Sony since they entered the video game business, doesn't exactly fill me with good faith about their practices, or if they'll even stand behind their warranty.

As it is, I would still rather import a Japanese wireless one simply because the US one is arbitrarily locked to the worst possible wireless provider of the big four (AT&T), whereas at least the japanese one is supposedly carrier unlocked, and thus any SIM should work for that, and grant me options.


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 26, 2014)

As much as I hated Nintendo's rehash to resell tactic,
I feel that it has a larger game base than Vita.

Hence I never got one.

The only games that I enjoy on PSP, no longer as fun on Vita.
Other games that I want to play from Sony, I'll simply hijack someone's PS4 ><


----------



## Mario92 (Nov 26, 2014)

I can imagine 3G model being major let down for many. I do understand there has to be some features for those who has limits in their internet contract but what about thos who haven't? Not being able to play online and 5mb download size limit are insane when you just bought higher priced model and actual mobile subscriptions for it! 

I have 4G as my main internet connection and I actually play all games with PC and consoles trough it so it just sounds weird that if I put that card directly into Vita there would be restrictions, but sharing that exact same connection trough wifi makes them go away. 

BTW I have brand new looking 3G model just because it was super cheap second hand. It looked like someone bought it day one and then just forgot about it.


----------



## elm (Nov 26, 2014)

Bwhahahhahhahahahahaahaha    I've NEVER supported Sony at all. Never owned anything with the word Sony on it.  I think it's funny, that they have to pay back for ripping people off.


----------



## Huntereb (Nov 26, 2014)

People own PSVitas?


----------



## VashTS (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm wondering if they are going by manufacture date...I have a Vita it might be old but not sure. 

I'll take $50 in store credit. I'm on 3.18 i think with Gladiator Begins hack hate to lose it but really I don't play it. I have a PSP sitting right there by my Vita so if really want to play PSP I can. The display might be nicer on the Vita but idc.


----------



## purupuru (Nov 26, 2014)

Huntereb said:


> People own PSVitas?


Yeah they'll be issuing five rebates for all the consoles they sold in 2012


----------



## Huntereb (Nov 26, 2014)

purupuru said:


> Yeah they'll be issuing five rebates for all the consoles they sold in 2012


 

So like seven?

EDIT: I missed the "five".


----------



## purupuru (Nov 26, 2014)

Huntereb said:


> So like seven?
> 
> EDIT: I missed the "five".


 
I really like the Vita but the last game I finished was Child of Light. It's the Wii U of handhelds.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 26, 2014)

purupuru said:


> I really like the Vita but the last game I finished was Child of Light. It's the Wii U of handhelds.


Except there's no smash bros. or bayonetta to save it. Only Klu Klux Klan grand-dragon Nathan Drake and a worthless port of Borderlands 2 that didn't bother to account for the 4" Screen size. Soon as I read and saw that in action, it immediately turned me off to B2 on the Vita.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2014)

I never thought that the advertisments were in any way deceptive - the system was designed to be a PS4 companion, the PS3 had the PSP. My launch PSVita is still going strong, but I suppose it's not for everyone and not everyone is satisfied with what it offers.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I never thought that the advertisments were in any way deceptive - the system was designed to be a PS4 companion, the PS3 had the PSP. My launch PSVita is still going strong, but I suppose it's not for everyone and not everyone is satisfied with what it offers.


I can totally agree with this. I'm still waiting on it to have something compelling... or more realistically, I'll likely forget about it until it gets properly hacked, then pick one up and let myself discover what games it does have available after, like it was with the PSP.


----------



## andre104623 (Nov 26, 2014)

Good they own me some money for a crappy handheld. I bought it a week before its us release that bundle that came with the case and little deviance's. Two be fair its ok with eCFW thats what I'm running but not hacked it sucks the games are crap besides like 4-6 games so yeah I would like some of the 400 dollars I spent on it


----------



## prowler (Nov 26, 2014)

VashTS said:


> I'm wondering if they are going by manufacture date...I have a Vita it might be old but not sure.
> 
> I'll take $50 in store credit. I'm on 3.18 i think with Gladiator Begins hack hate to lose it but really I don't play it. I have a PSP sitting right there by my Vita so if really want to play PSP I can. The display might be nicer on the Vita but idc.


They'll be going by registration date.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 26, 2014)

prowler said:


> They'll be going by registration date.


 

I didn't register it, maybe the guy I bought it from did. That stinks, it should be manufacture date.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2014)

They should be going by proof of purchase - I could easily track down a couple cheap Vitas, make some quick buck and return them the moment I get the money. Be reasonable, people.



andre104623 said:


> Good they own me some money for a crappy handheld. I bought it a week before its us release that bundle that came with the case and little deviance's. Two be fair its ok with eCFW thats what I'm running but not hacked it sucks the games are crap besides like 4-6 games so yeah I would like some of the 400 dollars I spent on it


You're pirating games on it and you think THEY owe you money? Gotta love that entitled attitude. You knew what you were buying, nobody forced you to get one, you made a conscious decision to part ways with your money in exchange for the system, your satisfaction with it means jack shit. They don't owe you anything and your buyer's remorse is your problem - learn how to spend smart or don't be an early adopter next time.


----------



## prowler (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, it's going by your account, when you activated your Vita and emailing you via the email you used to sign up.

https://account.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/liquid/home/index!display.action
It doesn't tell you when you registered system though :/. Proof of purchase won't work, not everyone would've kept a nearly three year old receipt unless it was bought online.


----------



## tbb043 (Nov 26, 2014)

I dunno, calling it Danny DeVita seems pretty out of line. Danny DeVito is very successful.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2014)

Meh, it's true that the Vita doesn't have as many big name games as the 3DS, but both of them are great handhelds and people seem to complain about the Vita too much. 
This is actually a nice move, 50$ in store credit is more than enough to buy a recent game or two not so recent games (especially with all the promos PSN keeps putting).


In the meantime I'll keep farming for components on Freedom Wars while playing SMT IV. 



Spoiler



My sexy accessory also pities the Vita









 Quite a nice game with great graphics for such a 'crappy' system huh... =3


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 26, 2014)

I love my Vita, but stopped playing it months ago due to just lack of interesting games.  I already picked up all the good ones.   P4G is AMAZING, Gravity Rush, Uncharted, and maybe a few others.    They really screwed up with the price of the damn proprietary memory cards.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Nov 26, 2014)

I bought two early on. So. Am I entitled?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 26, 2014)

I need to find my receipt, although I wasn't deceived as I bought a Vita strictly for importing and nothing more, I have 3 games for the Vita coming out until the year ends (including Phantasy Star Nova which shipped last night).


----------



## BatmanBeyond (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like I get a refund cause I got a launch day Vita


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't remember looking at a Vita Ad and thought they were lying. They can't be as bad as any other Ads nowadays.

I really think those memory cards is what really hurt it. Vita should have had 4G and output off the back.


----------



## kirekun (Nov 27, 2014)

Good for my friends who only bought Vita to play Hentai and Ecchi 

Monster Monpiece da best


----------



## YayMii (Nov 27, 2014)

I got my launch day Vita as a hand-me-down from my older brother... I wonder how I'll be receiving this (if at all).


----------



## disgaea36 (Nov 27, 2014)

poor vita good thing we have the classics shame tho it's getting a similar treatment to the psp but IMHO I still think it out beats nintento when it comes to game choices and unlike the crap3s everything stays on your psn account no matter what happens to your system. Oh yeah and I don't need to buy a new one vita to play future titles. Nice one nintendo (don't worry I'm still rocking the color lol)


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 27, 2014)

Instead of a few bucks sony should start properly supporting Vita.
Would be more beneficial to people who bought it.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 27, 2014)

November 2012, US Amazon. Sadly I'll miss this, but it's not bad really. I knew exactly what I was getting and haven't looked back. The Vita is an amazing device, at least for me (easily about 20 PSVita titles + all the rest including PSP, PSX, etc).



YayMii said:


> I got my launch day Vita as a hand-me-down from my older brother... I wonder how I'll be receiving this (if at all).





			
				Ars Technica said:
			
		

> Sony will be sending e-mails to all "consumers it can reasonably identify" that purchased a Vita before June 1, 2012 to let them know about the settlement offer. The precise means for requesting refunds for those who are not contacted "has not been determined" according to the FTC.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought mine on February 2013, so no refund4me.
I never saw a spot or anything that claimed what they are complaining except maybe for the 3.5G capabilities.
I know is possible to play online with a 3.5G connection as I have played Borderlands 2 on PC with acceptable lag so I never doubt about it and took it for granted, I think that's what happened, but that's a mistake of the costumer for take for granted things that weren't explicitly said.

what I still can't understand all the hate for the Vita, is an excellent device. a friend of mine, who also has a 3DS, bought one like 2 months ago and can't put it down now.
I myself got a Vita before a 3DS and can't be more thankful for that. I even have more Vita titles than 3DS. if weren't by Pokemon and a few other gems(Shantae <3) I'll had to have a duster next to my 3DS to keep it clean, on the other hand my Vita never stays down enough time to catch a particle of dust.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 27, 2014)

Bought mine on launch day and my proof is my PSN of me playing it lol.
Is this worldwide though or just for the US? I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 27, 2014)

has anyone been contacted about this? seems I qualify, have not been contacted though.

I bought it online but new on newegg.com on 3/1/2012

------------------------------------------------------------------------









 3/1/2012​


Inv #--------------​
*Shipped *​
*Order #--------------*​*$324.11*​​*Tracking #:*​
*-----------------*​


​​


Write Review​

1 x Sony PSVita System w/Wi-Fi & 3G Black 8GB Memory Card, AT&T Session Pass, Free PSN Game​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> *what I still can't understand all the hate for the Vita, is an excellent device*. a friend of mine, who also has a 3DS, bought one like 2 months ago and can't put it down now.
> I myself got a Vita before a 3DS and can't be more thankful for that. I even have more Vita titles than 3DS. if weren't by Pokemon and a few other gems(Shantae <3) I'll had to have a duster next to my 3DS to keep it clean, on the other hand my Vita never stays down enough time to catch a particle of dust.


I feel like a majority of the hate just comes from kids echoing what other kids (who've probably never touched a Vita in their life) say. That's sort of a big issue, people have an extremely dated opinion of the Vita that hasn't been true for the past year or 2 now, and part of it is because Sony stopped bothering marketing the Vita and decided to go full-steam ahead on the PS4 instead since it's sold like the cure for cancer. 

Then another issue is the Vita's library is largely weeaboo/Indie focused. While the Vita has plenty of big name western titles like Killzone, CoD, Resistance, Borderlands, Uncharted, Ass Creed etc etc, there's a much larger selection of jRPGs and visual novels and small platformers and various other quick indie titles. 

rdurbin, the OP states that Sony will send out emails "soon", so they haven't sent any out yet.


----------



## cvskid (Nov 27, 2014)

Just need a reason to want to own a psvita/slim.


----------



## mkdms14 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sooo how many people does this truly affect?  I didn't buy my mine until holiday 2012 at a time I was able to get it brand new for about $150 wifi/3G (3G is completely worthless but Oh well)  Now the only place you can buy vitas is online and a handful of retail stores like Best Buy or Gamestop other stores like Walmart and Target don't carry them anymore at least where I live.  I really do enjoy my vita but I wished that Sony would give it more support than what it has done.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 27, 2014)

For those wondering how many are getting a refund:
During launch week, the Vita sold 300k units in the US. The launch week totals worldwide, so basically end of February numbers were around 1.1 million. By the end of June, this number doubled. If we assume the same number of US units sold in the next 1.1 million, then we can estimate that around 500k - 600k Vita units meet the refund time window.

That means Sony could pay upwards of $30,000,000 if every single person comes forward, and every single person has the evidence necessary to receive $50.

Odds are that only around 20% of the people have the evidence necessary to get the full $50 (I'm guessing this requires receipt evidence of purchase), and the rest may qualify for the $25 depending on the requirement for getting that much. Ultimately, I'd guess that less than 50% of Vita owners total who may qualify will even redeem, since, without reason to, most people check their email approximately never.


----------



## slowmotioning (Nov 27, 2014)

I haven't gotten an e-mail yet either. Got mine February 2012, registered my vita on my PSN account shortly after so I don't see why I shouldn't get an e-mail about it soon.

Sadly I've only played one game on my vita: Ys: Memories of Celceta. Probably my personal record for least played owned console.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 27, 2014)

slowmotioning said:


> I haven't gotten an e-mail yet either. Got mine February 2012, registered my vita on my PSN account shortly after so I don't see why I shouldn't get an e-mail about it soon.
> 
> Sadly I've only played one game on my vita: Ys: Memories of Celceta. Probably my personal record for least played owned console.


With how these things usually play out, it will probably be at least a couple of weeks until Sony starts emailing people, and even then, I doubt it will be instantaneous to everybody who may qualify. They have to iron out the parameters for receiving a refund first, and they probably have to actually get those parameters approved to guarantee the maximum number of potential people possible may qualify.

Edit: Also, you should check out more titles. Ys is a lot of fun and I beat it myself, but there is definitely a lot more worth playing, especially if you like RPGs and Japanese styled games.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone remember this?


Gotta ask my mom for one .... fo' shizzy.


----------



## AVahne (Nov 28, 2014)

Not so sure about that extremely limited library bit. I currently have more Vita retail games than I do for my 3DS, and I've owned my 3DS for 3 years longer than I've owned my Vita. Mind you, I've traded in way more 3DS games as most of them (at least the non-Nintendo ones) have limited replay value, so in total I've had more 3DS games during its lifetime.
Currently though, there are more games I want to buy for my Vita than for my 3DS. Only games I REALLY want for 3DS at the moment are Pokemon OR, MH4U, and Rinkou no Lantse....which I'm stilling hoping for a localization of.


----------



## FranckKnight (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't be sure that my Vita is early enough for it, I bought it at my store along with Uncharted Golden Abyss and Wipeout (as a sort of bundle they had).

And honestly, while it's not my most used system, it's far from the worst I ever had. I didn't own a single game on the PSP for at least a year, I bought it so I could stuff a CFW on it, and then it sat around when I got tired of it. Pulled it back up only much later for Final Fantasy Anniversary, and after that there was several good quality games (FFT, Dissidia, Third Birthday, Star Ocean...). So the PSP picked up by the end of it, rather than the start.

Vita on the other hand, while it did sit there for a while, I was so happy when Ys Celceta appeared, and now Tales of Hearts R. It's still a relatively young console, I'm awaiting some good things from it, I simply think it cannot do worse than PSP, I'm giving it time.


----------



## Sychophantom (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, shit. Mine qualifies.

Maybe I should charge it. Been sitting dead for at least a week.


----------



## Chris_Highwind (Nov 28, 2014)

"One can only hope that Sony's execs have enough PS4 dosh to wipe away all their tears."

What tears? Sony wants the Vita to just die already so they can stop focusing on handhelds and go back to their favorite child, the PS4.


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 28, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> and I don't recall any Sony slander articles unless you wanna pull some up i'll call Nintenyearold bullshit fanboyism on that one.
> 
> Nintendo fanboys sure love shitting all over the place. You guys really need to be potty trained.





here is a sony ad bashing on nintendo


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 28, 2014)

Its attacking kinect


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 28, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> here is a sony ad bashing on nintendo



Nowhere do they explicitly bash on Nintendo or the Wii itself. The loosest reference you might find is the boxing comment, and even that isn't particularly incriminating. It's bashing Kinect.

Edit:


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 28, 2014)

I never thought of that ad as being a competitive ad against kinect, now that you mention it maybe it was aimed at kinect. At that time Nintendo was king of motion controls, why sony would aim for bashing something lesser than the Nintendo motion controls would be pointless.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 28, 2014)

It really isn't hard to see why Sony would bash Microsoft. Much like this generation, last generation Sony and Microsoft probably didn't view the Wii as much competition. It had its own user base pretty much completely separate from the one that could essentially be flip flopped between the PS3 and 360. It made more sense to try to turn users from Microsoft hardware, as that is the user base that could be easily persuaded to switch to PS3, or at least own it alongside their 360.


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 28, 2014)

^Thats true, Nintendo has found a way to not so much be a competitor to Sony and Microsoft, but rather a companion to Sony or Microsoft.  For the past few generations, Sony and Microsoft's consoles haven't been much different from each other, and all good third party games appear on both systems. Nintendo has found a way to be that system that most people will want to have for its exclusives, but any serious gamer that has the Nintendo console will want one of the other 2 consoles but not both.  Sony and Microsoft would be smart to notice this trend and not attack Nintendo, but rather accept them for who they are and their place in the video game industry while focusing their competition to get users against each other.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 29, 2014)

Nintendo is more open in advetising  and in my feel "honest".
Once you find your way around the eshop and Miiverse you know it's right.
In my vision this is the way to achieve a safe play enviroment for kids and adults alike.
Game are a true joy and content is abundant ( know how the eshop works and not just the welcome page )
Information about games etc is alway present via internet or the shop and Miiverse.
Very very streamlined all in all. And very friendly no Pushing of advertisement etc. No hidden fees.
What you see is what you get. gameplay, gameplay quality gameplay.
In terms of Graphics  it delivers also.

Sure the other sytems maybe specced out better, but up unto now they did not deliver.

Just today a friend of my walked in with a sore face....
He just bought a PS4 and found out you now have to pay sony in order to play games online. 50 euro a year.
The games on VITA and PS4 are...very generic and there aren't enough good games IMHO at this point.
He bought GTA 5...wich I played long ago on my 360.

My PS4 gathers dust now, whilst my Wii u gets daily play, go figure.
It's sad really, but Sony takes itself FAR to serious.


----------



## Steena (Nov 29, 2014)

Hielkenator said:


> Nintendo is more open in advetising and in my feel "honest".
> Once you find your way around the eshop and Miiverse you know it's right.
> In my vision this is the way to achieve a safe play enviroment for kids and adults alike.
> Game are a true joy and content is abundant ( know how the eshop works and not just the welcome page )
> ...


Nintendo did their fair share of bullshots, shitty advertisements, and unkept promises. Let's not talk about their manufacturing contracts.
There's no winner here, this is not a battle. They are after your money, and they'll be as shady as the public allows them to be, just like sony, MS, or anyone else. None of the 3 console manufacturers are completely clean. Far from the "what you see is what you get" statement.


----------



## xile6 (Nov 30, 2014)

Well i preorder and pick up my vita day 1.
I wonder how they will know if you got one and when you did. I bet it will go off of when you setup the vita online.
Does anyone know if this only applies to the 3g one or the wifi also?

And yea i was a bit pi**ed that it didnt do remote play as they said.
The ps4 does what they said it was suppose to on the ps3.

oh well. Hopfully they get on the ball and start refunding. Id probably take the $25 check vs the $50 credit. I dont see many digital games i would buy.


----------



## rdurbin (Dec 1, 2014)

did any game support the pause and play feature?  I have seen a few games were you can save your data on ps3 and resume it on vita (like ff10, borderlands 2) but I have never ran into a game where you just literally pause the game and resume on other system.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 1, 2014)

I like mine (though I don't play it as much anymore, neither do I use my 3DS a lot) and it qualifies in terms of date purchased, though it wasn't bought in the US.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Dec 1, 2014)

I really do like my vita - what few games I played on it (PS All Stars, LBP, Uncharted, Gravity Rush) were all super games and imo, more impressive than anything the 3DS could churn out. They felt like straight up PS3 games, no downsampling or loss of functionality. 

That being said, it's collecting dust. Sony has squandered it's potential. They have basically dropped all support for the vita. Jet Set Radio was great! What about Sonic Adventure 1/2 Vita? Crazy Taxi? DC handheld ports would be awesome! God, even mobile games get better treatment and ports than the vita. I wanted to love my Vita like I loved (and still love!) my PSP - I used to carry it everywhere with me around my neck on a lanyard. The vita is just a huge missed opportunity.


----------



## pao13071 (Dec 3, 2014)

i bought it before that but i live in europe...so i get shirt right? >


----------

